# Fre:ac for FreeBSD



## poncho (Oct 24, 2016)

Hallo, I wanna know if exist this program (fre:ac) in FreeBSD, searched in ports and nothing, I wait can help me, Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 24, 2016)

If it's not in ports then obviously not. The web page for this program does talk of being able to install it on FreeBSD so you need to reference that.


----------

